
This German invention puts an actual mini farm at the end of your supermarket - doener
http://www.sciencealert.com/this-german-invention-puts-an-actual-mini-farm-at-the-end-of-your-supermarket-aisle?utm_content=buffer32d47&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
alexc05
This stuff is amazing and I love the initiative - but can these farms produce
the amount a store needs?

I always think about how cool it would be to have a salad restaurant where the
walls were all vertical farming walls and all the seating had little vertical
farms around them.

Much like when you go to five-guys you see bags of potatoes everywhere.

I figured the reason it didn't exist yet was the fact that vertical farms
couldn't support a restaurant's needs.

